# Racing Stripe like the Dodge Charger Mopar



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ugh.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

can you have him make me a dual black stripe kit same design? lol i think a red that matches the rs would pop more with your car. just my opinion though


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I've always liked stripes, prefer two stripes to 1 though. If you can find someone who's pretty good with photo shop you can have them put stripes on it so you can kinda see what it looks like.


----------



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

The do the installs themselves so idk if he would make a kit. The company is called phenomenal vinyl. Check em out. Im more a fan of blue thats why I'd get that color but I'm not disagreeing that red wouldn't look awesome. 

PH Vinyl |


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'd like that stripe in 3d carbon with the thinner one being darker red, like a wine red.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

I like.. id do black on a lighter color personally, or a blood red on a dark color, ...or matte black on a dark blue/grey

DANG YOU FOR GIVING ME IDEAS TO SPEND MONEY ON


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, I like the idea of adding stripes... anything but those stripes. Every time I see a car on the road with them, it drives me nuts that its not even or centered. I know, it's the point, but still.. just my two cents.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't like stripes when they go past the hood on to the front bumper likewise when they go down the back bumper seems to much like the 90s viper days 



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

I'm still going with it. Getting it done August 11th. Pics will be posted right after.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^ yeah I'd stop at the bumper and top of hood, and dual instead of single. But I don't like stripes so this comment is invalid.

If they want.to sponsor a full body wrap I'd so be down for that.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I actually do like how the stripes go all the way down. Then again in the 90's I was under 10 haha.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Born in 88 so same boat. just sayin it was cool in the 90's now it just looks to plain. There's no diff angles just straight lines. 

When I did my stripes I was debating to just leave one stripe on as well but in the end I threw another one one just to even it out. 

Btw grab some blue painters tape and throw it on and see if you like it before you spend the money 

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

Any pics of the installed stripes?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

About the only "stripes" that I like are: (A) the Bill Murray *movie* and (B) the "*strobe-stripe*"-design that Plymouth used on the AAR 'Cuda.


----------

